

Lest CodePlex perplex - carlos
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/microsoft-codeplex-foundation

======
ScottWhigham
To boil it down to a sentence, "If the CodePlex Foundation wishes to be a real
contributor to the free software community, it must not aim at free add-ons to
non-free packages."

